# Finishing Sapele



## Bassbear81 (5 Sep 2009)

Just coming the end of my first project, and am thinking about what finish to use.

Its a toy box made from sapele. It will need to be tough enough to take abuse from kids.

Thanks


----------



## yetloh (8 Sep 2009)

I suggest oil is your best bet. Liberon is advertised as child safe - just follow the instructions. Oils has the advantage that they soak in and won't chip off. Can also be renewed if it gets tired looking. How about posting a pic of the finished article? 

Jim


----------



## wizer (8 Sep 2009)

I'd suggest using Osmo Poly X Hard Wax. I've just finished a 3hr oiling bonanza and Osmo makes life a lot easier. Simple to apply, child safe and hard wearing. Pretty much a perfect finish. I have the Clear Matt variety.


----------



## Bassbear81 (8 Sep 2009)

Thanks, I will take a look at both options.

Wizer is this the stuff you mean http://www.agwoodcare.co.uk/gbu0-prodsh ... x_oil.html

Just that it says its for flooring


----------



## wizer (8 Sep 2009)

yes that's exactly the stuff. It's initial intention was a flooring finish but many people here have been using it on furniture with great results. I have finished 4 or 5 projects with it over the last 18months and it's a very nice finish indeed. Certainly worth a try IMHO. Do a search here for 'Osmo'


----------



## yetloh (9 Sep 2009)

Yes, Polyx oil is good stuff; I have used it on floors and internal oak joinery. 

However, I would not normally use it on a lustrous wood like sapele because it does not have the clarity of conventional oil finishes and will obscure some of the lustre. I was considering using it on a veneered table I made recently and ran some comparative tests on a sample of the veneer alongside a water based finish, shellac and Morrells pre-catalysed melamine lacquer (I ruled out oil because of its yellowing effect). Both the water based and Polyx oil took away some of the visual "life" of the wood so, although I hate using the stuff because of the fumes I chose the pre-cat because of its toughness. On the other hand, on a toy box you may not be quite so fussed about a small visual difference and Polyx Oil is certainly tough and probably tougher than the Liberon oil although I haven't tested this. 

Jim


----------



## Bassbear81 (10 Sep 2009)

Thanks,

Just ordered some sample tins and will try on some off cuts. 

Wizer do you normally wax over the Osmo?


----------



## wizer (10 Sep 2009)

Nope. It _is _wax. But you could do I guess.


----------



## Derek Willis. (12 Sep 2009)

For a toy box that is going to get some hard wearing treatment, I would use Rustin's plastic Coating, near enough to being indestructible.
Derek.


----------



## yetloh (12 Sep 2009)

...but it does look and feel like plastic.

Jim


----------



## Derek Willis. (12 Sep 2009)

In front of me in my sitting oom, I have a television and video unit finished with R.P.C. alongside that I have a table finished with Danish oil, both of these are made from English Oak, I can't tell the difference in the finish and neither can anyone else, as for looking like plastic, never!
Derek.


----------



## Bassbear81 (23 Sep 2009)

Whats the best way to apply osmo and how many coats shall I put on?


----------



## wizer (23 Sep 2009)

Use a cloth or brush to wipe it on, leave it for 5-10mins then wipe it off with a rag.


----------



## Bassbear81 (24 Sep 2009)

Thanks, went with the brush method seemed to take forever, will try a cloth on the next coat.

Do you normally do 2 coats as it says on the tin or do recomend more?

Thanks


----------



## wizer (24 Sep 2009)

Depends what I'm doing. The bath panel I've just done has had 4 coats so far and I intend to do another couple. My workbench had 2 coats and the baby walker and baby seat both had three. More coats = more protection and more sheen.


----------



## kirstiviljoen (30 Sep 2009)

It was very informative thread. I would like to implement some of the suggestions given in this thread in my project and also in my forthcoming projects. Thank you.


----------

